# Moving pets to Egypt



## aburguez (Mar 31, 2009)

I am moving to Egypt in June and would dearly love to bring my cat with me. Has anyone had any experience at moving pets, in particular cats, to Egypt? 

The pet transport companies I'm dealing with are having trouble getting concrete info about what the Egyptian authorities need you to have in terms of documents for bringing cats into Egypt. Any advice about quarantine, import, customs requirements would be very much appreciated, as would general advice about cat ownership in Egypt.


----------



## dutchtkdgirl (May 1, 2009)

Hi, where are you bringing your cat from? We took our two cats with us from the US and had no problems. We got paperwork and stuff sorted out there and paid $150 per cat to take in the plane with us. They had to go into cargo. 
Upon arrival they were supposed to go into quarantine but some guy came up to me and asked me if I wanted to take them now. I gave him $20 and had them with me in minutes.
I was probably lucky!
On a different trip from the US there was a woman traveling with her cat on her lap. I don't think she had to pay anything.
You can google for requirements, but what we had to get where signed health certificates from the vet and then have them signed by the department of health or something.


----------

